# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Dẻo thơm chè sắn Tự Nhiên - Quán chè ngon ở Hà Nội

## hangnt

*Bát chè sắn được nấu rất khéo, cắn một miếng chè sắn bạn sẽ cảm nhận rõ cái vị ngọt thanh của bột sắn và đường quyện cùng cái vị bùi ngùi của sắn tươi.*

Sắn luộc hay nướng là món quà vặt không được nhiều người trẻ mê mẩn cho lắm, vì cái vị bùi bùi đến nghẹn trong cổ rất khó nuốt, nhưng chè sắn lại khác nhé, nó vẫn giữ được cái dẻo thơm đặc trưng của sắn nhưng quyện cùng với nó là cái vị thanh, mát rượi trong cổ họng, bạn có thể ăn một cách dễ dàng mà không sợ nghẹn.



Chè sắn
Quán chè có tên rất giản dị Chè Tự Nhiên, đặc trưng nhất là loại chè sắn này. Chè ăn ngon nhất là mùa thu đông, nhưng mùa hè thì bạn cho ít đá viên cùng trân châu sợi vào trộn lẫn ăn cùng cũng rất thú vị. Và để làm nên món chè sắn rất lạ miệng này vừa đơn giản nhưng cũng rất khó. Đơn giản vì nguyên liệu rất dễ mua, dễ tìm, dễ nấu nhưng cái khó là chọn cho được những củ sắn đồi, to mập mạp, như vậy khi chế biến sắn mới cho được bát chè sắn không những dẻo, bở và quan trọng không bị xơ.

Điểm cộng cho bát chè sắn dẻo thơm chính là nước cốt dừa và trân châu sợi, tất cả được làm từ nguyên liệu tự nhiên nhất, cộng hưởng cho bát chè không những vừa thơm ngon lại bổ dưỡng. Trân châu sợi được làm từ bột sắn nguyên chất, từng sợi dẻo dai quyện lại với nhau. Còn nước cốt dừa được lấy từ những quả dừa già vừa phải, nạo nhỏ ra rồi dùng khăn gạc sạch chắt lại từng giọt từng giọt nước cốt trắng tinh, chính vì thế khi ăn bát chè sắn ở đây bạn luôn cảm giác bát chè dậy lên được mùi thơm rất quyến rũ từ chính nước cốt dừa này.

Quán cũng cũng có thêm các loại chè dân giã như: Chè bí đỏ, chè ngô non, chè chuối, chè sen, chè đậu đen. Tuy quán mới mở chừng hơn tháng nhưng đã rất hấp dẫn những người sành ăn Hà Nội, vào những buổi trưa thì rất đông dân văn phòng vào ăn tráng miệng sau bữa trưa, còn buổi chiều tối thường là các bạn teen đến ăn chơi.



Chè bí đỏ



Chè ngô
Một món chè mà bạn không nên bỏ qua đó là chè chuối. Nghe tên chè chuối nhiều người nghĩ ngay đến cái ngọt đậm đặc trưng của chuối, nhưng không chè chuối Tự Nhiên được làm cũng khá khéo. Chuối phải là chuối tây, quả tròn to, độ chín vừa phải. Nước dùng chè chuối cũng như các món chè có một mẫu số chung là sền sệt, vị ngọt thanh, rất mát. Còn bát chè chuối có màu sắc rất đẹp, từng miếng chuối sánh quyện với nhau và chỉ nhìn thôi bạn đã muốn ăn ngay rồi.



Chè chuối
Một món chè mà dân công sở lẫn các teen muốn thưởng thức nhất đó chè bí đỏ, một món ăn không những ngon miệng mà còn có tác dụng giảm đau đầu rõ rệt trong những giờ làm việc hay học hành căng thẳng.

Với chè ngô cũng được làm công phu, ngô phải là ngô non, luộc lên rồi gỡ hạt ra bỏ riêng, phần nước ngô được pha chế thêm với đường và bột sắn dây để tạo độ sánh cho bát chè ngô hấp dẫn.



Chè thập cẩm
Nếu muốn thưởng thức tất cả các hương vị ở Tự Nhiên bạn nên gọi cho mình bát chè thập cẩm, bao gồm chuối, sắn, hạt sen, trân châu sợi, ngô, bí đỏ… mà giá cả chỉ nhỉnh hơn một chút thôi. Trung bình mỗi bát chè dao động trên dưới 10.000 đồng.

_Địa chỉ: 20 Quang Trung, Hà Nội_


(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

Cùng khám phá *Quán chè ngon ở Hà Nội* - *Quan che ngon o Ha Noi*

----------


## nguyetnt

không ngon vì quá ngon

----------


## Amp21

Ôi nhìn quyễn rũ quá
Lại nhớ đến mùa hè sôi động với những bát chè mát lạnh rồi

----------


## loplipop

Đúng kiểu ngon bổ rẻ  :Wink: )
Thèm bát chè quá

----------


## pigcute

Ôi ngon quá
Chà là món quái khẩu của mình ^^

----------

